# Classical pieces for electric bass



## Thunderbird

I'm looking for sheet music that works well for this instrument. I have already learned Ode To Joy and In the Hall of the Mountain King. I don't sight read, so long pieces aren't really an option. I'm also not a virtuoso, so nothing that's very difficult. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

I'm not understanding here. You say you want sheet music and have learned pieces and yet you claim you don't sight read. How do you use the sheet music if you don't sight read??


----------



## Thunderbird

Victor Redseal said:


> I'm not understanding here. You say you want sheet music and have learned pieces and yet you claim you don't sight read. How do you use the sheet music if you don't sight read??


You didn't realize that some people play by memory instead of relying on the ability to instantly play something they've just seen for the first time?


----------



## Guest

Ok but what good is sheet music if you don't sight read? Playing by memory doesn't preclude sight-reading. Any sight-reader here can tell you if you play it enough, you don't need the sheet music after awhile. Do you mean that you sight read a little?

Why not learn to sight-read? It takes a some work and dedication but it really makes those difficult, complex passages approachable and you won't have to fake it. Classical and jazz require sight-reading. You can only fake it for so long and then it will catch up to you. I'm not trying to talk down to you but you're going to plateau out at some point without learning to sight-read. I'm working on Bach's "Violin Concerto No. 1 in A Minor" and have the bass sheet music--just the first movement, a couple of pages. I don't have it electronically but I can photograph it and post it if you'd like. It's not particularly hard but it does require a good sight-reading ability. But I'll be happy to post it if you're interested.





Here is the whole thing but I'll give you just the 1st movement.


----------



## Guest

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/d7/54/c9/d754c9a13329606b9e26ec2becd1ebda.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/f3/27/a7/f327a751fc5aa79886c486d08130d6a6.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/c2/b8/a7/c2b8a7e803bad5029d47aab4fe4bb03c.jpg

Now this is actually written for cello. This is cello music but you can use it for bass. There's just a couple of spots where he goes very low on the cello that you can't do on a 4-string bass but maybe can on a 5- or 6-string. If you can't, just play that note an octave higher. Have fun!


----------



## Thunderbird

Thanks for the resources.


----------

